# trying to move on



## hols83 (Dec 2, 2013)

hi. 

I'm so lost at the moment. I feel awful for posting in here but I just feel like I don't have anywhere else to turn. I have a 2.5 year old son who is the result of 3 cycles of icsi. I was originally carrying twins but lost one at 15 weeks. 
I am so thankful for my son and not a day goes by when I don't realise how lucky I am to have him but I always planned my life with two children. 
all of my friends are announcing pregnancies and I'm just finding it hard. I thought I had come to terms with our little family of three but all of these old feelings are returning and I hate myself for feeling like this because I know I should just happy but I can't seem to make these feelings go away.


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

I know it must be hard to adjust. You've suffered a loss and that doesn't just go away. It's something that will always be with you, no matter how much time passes. I think this time of year is especially hard. I would suggest writing a letter and addressing it to the child you've lost. This is an old standby. You tell them all the hopes and dreams you had for them and how badly you wanted them. Then you bury this letter in the garden. It's about trying to find that little bit of closure so that you can move on and try to be content with what you do have.


----------

